# SOTW Forum - History revealed



## Harri Rautiainen

There was a recent inquiry and discussion of origins of this forum.

1. Now I dig deep into my trash cans (CD-ROM) and with help of Wayback Machine found following forum page on insidetheweb.com dating back to October 1998.

2. Unfortunately no posts left, but a link to the second implementation on Echelon or a.k.a. swirve.com dating back to Oct. 12, 1999.

3. The next platform was on myforums.net which is also no defunct. The Wayback is showing dates between Mar. 29, 2003 and Dec 14, 2005.

Since then we have been using commercial vBulletin.com forum software first on a shared and now on a dedicated server.


----------



## 1saxman

I'm glad you posted this. I know I've been on longer than 2003, and I think it was '98. I first used my real name but soon changed that for obvious reasons. When it started over the first time is when I started using 'handles'. I already had my current handle on my vehicle license plate for years at that time so I started using it at some point. It seems to me that I used another handle in-between, but I don't remember it. I think I'm a charter member. It would be cool to see how many original members are still active, but with name changes and forum changes, that may be hard to determine. And 2023 will be the 25th Anniversary. Maybe we old-timers could get together and drool!


----------



## paulwl

I was there in '99. My handle was Tyrell Oven-Baby #9.

Those were the days when the forum was totally unsearchable, as opposed to today when most of us merely don't bother to ever search it. 

The usenet groups were still the biggest source of sax-related conversation then. In a few years SOTW had drawn off most of the participation. The rest was scared away by small time manufacturers who used the unmoderated groups as a platform for feuds and rumor-peddling.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

1saxman said:


> I'm glad you posted this. I know I've been on longer than 2003, and I think it was '98. I first used my real name but soon changed that for obvious reasons. When it started over the first time is when I started using 'handles'.
> ......
> I think I'm a charter member. It would be cool to see how many original members are still active, but with name changes and forum changes, that may be hard to determine. And 2023 will be the 25th Anniversary. Maybe we old-timers could get together and drool!





paulwl said:


> I was there in '99. My handle was Tyrell Oven-Baby #9.
> 
> Those were the days when the forum was totally unsearchable, as opposed to today when most of us merely don't bother to ever search it.
> ........


1saxman and Paul, thanks for your going down the memory lane. You both certainly are charter members. Too bad that membership history beyond 2003 is no more.


----------



## Saxhound

I think I joined in 1998 or 1999. I remember something called eeSites - not sure if that was Echelon or myforums.net.

I recall a very active forum on Runyons. Also, Bootman's posts on reed drilling . I was cleaning up my bookmarks the other day and clicked on his site (http://www.bootmanmusic.com/) showing how to do it, but it appears to be long gone. Not getting any hits on the Wayback machine either.


----------



## 14470

No worries. I have very clear recollection of what went on in those days. Among the most popular topics were:

(1) First and foremost, the impact of material and finish on sound.

(2) Questions about why Selmer stopped making the MKVI and laments on why there were no proper replacement.

(3) Discussions of originality of lacquer of saxophones posted in the marketplace.

(4) Threads with rave reviews of Link-like pieces that are/were better than original Links.

(5) Pontifications on the importance of original cases for vintage saxophones.


----------



## lovesthesax

Really cool to see this thread. I joined around 2007 or so.

Now watch users start threads inquiring about this forum's history without first searching for this one.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Saxhound said:


> I think I joined in 1998 or 1999. I remember something called eeSites - not sure if that was Echelon or myforums.net.


It is now difficult to trace all different steps. In my recollection eeSites, Echelon ans swirve.com were all about the same site. That was an unbelievable service provider because it assisted in cracking the SOTW Forum !!!

myforums.net impelmentation came after that.


----------

